# Anti-TV ....



## Kimmers86 (Dec 7, 2006)

I guess this is where I post this...

My fiance was raised without tv....my family on the other hand has a tv in almost every room. Here's the problem, in our apartment we have one tv. He gives me crap all the time for watching tv/movies but he plays video games all the time. It's so frustrating! I can hardly even get him to watch a movie WITH ME! But he'll want me to sit with him on the couch while he plays final fantasy for 3 hours...what the hell?

The other problem I have with this is the fact that he gives my family crap for having tv's and always watching tv, even though my family still has dinner together every night and spends time together, whereas his dad left him and his mom is an alcoholic who can hardly stand him.

I guess I'm just frustrated and need to vent.

Does anyone have a problem like this???? AHH! I need to get another tv  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 7, 2006)

This sounds kinda like my boyfriend and I. His family did not have TV in his house for a LOONG time and even when they did get a TV they didn't have cable. He never really gives me crap about it or anything, because now that he has one he likes to watch it as much as I do.. However, he does think my dad doesn't have a life and would rather just sit and watch TV than spend time with his family.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 8, 2006)

John's family only has one TV, and they didn't even have cable until HE got it at 17 y.o! I on the other hand, grew up in a house with at least 2-3 TVs. Funniest part, he's the TV watcher, not me!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 8, 2006)

Lucky on that one! I just usually turn the tv on for noise when I'm doing other things, I'm not necessarily watching it...but he thinks I am.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, I do that too... Somtimes I prefer to HEAR the show over see it... Especially when I'm up alone late at night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 8, 2006)

Ugh... I hate having to sit and watch my boyfriend play video games!! It honestly makes me feel like my brains are melting out my ears, it's so painful... so I feel you on that one! But I don't watch TV much myself... and I don't particularily like it. I'd probably be fine if I never had cable... the only reason I'd want a TV would be for movies.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, when we lived with his mom (which was a part of my life I'd like to forget lol) we didn't have cable and I didn't really care. I worked at a video store so I got free movies. I just get "lonely" sometimes and I turn on the tv so the house isn't so quiet while alex is at work.

Watching them play videos games is like our own little hell, huh? Freaking Final Fantasy...


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

toby and i are moving in together soon and i asked him if we could have a tv in our room. he's not used to having one in the room, while i am. i love watching tv til i fall asleep. he doesn't. he finally agreed i could get a small one because there's a big one already in the living room.


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, hell it is! Mine doesn't play Final Fantasy, but I'm stuck with horribly gorey and bloody God of War. In that game you can pull your enemies right in half, and blood just sprays everywhere... it's like fountains of blood every time you kill one. :scared:


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 12, 2006)

When I started reading your threat I thought to myself "dang! what a great guy, he doesnt like TV!" since TV is a great time thief but then I read you said he plays video games! lol WTH

We don't watch TV that much, except when my husband has a day off we rent some movies and watch two or three movies.

It's not fair your husband doesn't like it when you to watch TV but he likes to play games, and with that kind of bloddy games I bet you cannot even join him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 12, 2006)

Tell him that for every hour he spends playing video games, you get an hour to watch TV  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously, though, a healthy relationship involves compromise and wanting to please the other person.... ideally, you'd be willing to watch less TV since that bothers him, and he'd be willing to play less video games since that bothers you. Not quite sure how to acheive that goal, though, other than to just talk about it and tell him what you feel! Just don't resort to fighting or accusing him of ignoring you for his video games or anything! Explain to him how him playing video games and not letting you watch TV affects you and makes you feel, and try to propose a solution that will make you both happy.

Did you know that statistically, couples who have a TV in their bedroom have less sex than those who don't?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chic_chica (Dec 14, 2006)

I feel your pain!!!

I am a tv freak....my bf watches tv too.......but not the same shows i watch!!

We both love video games...but not the same type! lol so that's my prob....or would be my prob when we are living together.


----------



## krazykid90 (Dec 25, 2006)

I love to read, but I also enjoy movies and playing video games. My ex watched TV alot. I hated it. When I went to his apartment to stay the night he would have to turn the TV on and watch a few hours before he could fall asleep. It drove me nuts, because the TV kept me up! Also, I'm not the kind of person who can sit and watch whatevers on. I own lots of box sets so I can watch the shows I want when I want (uncut and without commercials) He played video games, but I played with him so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## han (Dec 25, 2006)

we have tvs in all rooms of the house my husband takes over the one in the liveing room with his video games and the kids take over the rest with cartoons so the one in our room is mine.. i dont watch alot of tv but me and the husband do watch certain shows and movies together once in awhile.. mine wants me to sit and watch him play video games and i cant it is torture i mean how boreing is that..


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 4, 2007)

oooh how frustrating and hypocritical! my boyfriend plays video games also, but never when I'm around, which is a relief, since I've had exes that did and it drove me insane as well!

I don't watch that much tv but I don't think there's anything wrong with watching it if he can play video games. I think the suggestion that for every hour he plays them you get an hour of tv time is great except that knowing gamers he'll say that playing games is constructive since it builds up fine motor skills or some such thing...

SIGH.

Good luck anyway!


----------



## Harlot (Jan 4, 2007)

Lol, this reminds me of the time I met some dude at a sports bar. It was football night, thats why I was there. Anywho, the guy kept complaining about girls in general lol. How they're so superficial, needy, arrogant, hate spicy food, and hate video games and football. Everything that Im controversial to....except maybe arrogance sometimes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. After talking alot the guy was like "Where have you been all my life?" I love video games, especially horror (Im playing FEAR right now actually!  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />). Well what Im trying to say ladies is dont get offended if your guy plays video games and ignore you. Its like their little world where they can prove their worth (or something like that LOL)

And on topic, I think its pretty hypocritical that your fiance plays VGs and b*tiches about TV. After all, what is a video game but tv that you control? But I love the advice that Girl Geek offered! Compromise is a great solution  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimmers86 (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree with ya. I like some video games, and I think playing WITH HIM would be fun, but he doesn't play those kinda games. He likes the one player kill people or car racing blah blah blah games. I am BEGGING him to buy FEAR so we can play it! It sounds so creepy I would love it!


----------

